

Ask HN: Facebook app-ing? - slvrspoon

has anyone done a very small focused facebook app successfully?<p>- late and definitely not on the bandwagon but &#60;sigh&#62; have one of those worthless things we term an idea...
======
rdj
First, you need to define a few things: \- very small (10's, hundreds, etc) \-
focused (girls who wear pink?) \- successfully

I've always assumed folks wrote facebook apps to grab the eyeballs of the 16
million users and ride the network effect.

I'm curious about what you are looking for specifically. (Right now, I'm
writing a controversial app just to study the platform and the social network
aspect. I'd be glad to share what I know if/when I know it)

------
alex_c
Like rdj said, that really depends on what you mean by small, focused, and
successful.

I've had moderate success with Facebook apps (~1 million users total), but I
haven't touched the platform in about a year, so I might be a bit out of the
loop. Still, I'd be happy to answer questions.

